
The most popular subdomains on the Internet (2016) - svenfaw
https://bitquark.co.uk/blog/2016/02/29/the_most_popular_subdomains_on_the_internet
======
ericzawo
www counts as a subdomain?

~~~
charlieegan3
Yup. Technically, a subdomain is just a part of a domain.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subdomain](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subdomain)

